# Good / Well



## Reili

Tengo que memorizar una lista de verbos y adverbios donde encuentro GOOD Y WELL sé que ambos tienen significado de *BUENO*, pero ¿Cómo se usan? ¿Hay alguna diferencia? ¿Se colocan en el mismo lugar en la oración?

Quedo muy agradecido maestras y maestros.


----------



## fenixpollo

good - bueno, buen
*well - bien*

Mucha gente usa "good" cuando deben de usar "well." Creo que se colocan en el mismo lugar en la frase. Aquí he unos ejemplos del uso de "well." Espero que te ayuden.

*How are you?   --I'm fine.  I'm doing well.*    ¿Cómo estás? --Estoy bien. 
*I did very well on my exam.   *Califiqué bien en el examen.
*I'm not feeling very well today.   *No me siento muy bien hoy.
*I like your work on this project. Well done! Good work!    *Me gusta tu trabajo en este proyecto. ¡Bien hecho! ¡Buen trabajo!


----------



## charmedboi82

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> good - bueno, buen
> *well - bien*
> 
> Mucha gente usa "good" cuando deben de usar "well." Creo que se colocan en el mismo lugar en la frase. Aquí he unos ejemplos del uso de "well." Espero que te ayuden.
> 
> *How are you?   --I'm fine.  I'm doing well.*    ¿Cómo estás? --Estoy bien.
> *I did very well on my exam.   *Califiqué bien en el examen.
> *I'm not feeling very well today.   *No me siento muy bien hoy.
> *I like your work on this project. Well done! Good work!    *Me gusta tu trabajo en este proyecto. ¡Bien hecho! ¡Buen trabajo!



'good' no siempre = bueno
'bien' no siempre = bien

"I'm not feeling very well today."  Para mi, no significa que no me sienta bien.  Lo veo como oracion gramatical pero me parece que se tiene que usar 'good' (I'm not feeling very good today) para que la oracion signifique lo que quieres que signifique.

Como estas?
I'm doing well.
I am good.
I am well.

Se usan las tres pero me parecen mas correctas las primeras dos.


----------



## fenixpollo

charmedboi82 said:
			
		

> ¿Cómo estás?
> I'm doing well.
> I am good.
> I am well.
> Se usan las tres


Si, pero no es correcto usar "good" para una descripción de una condición de una persona.  Si digo "I am good," significa "I am a good person" -- igual que la traducción en español, "Yo soy bueno."  Igual que en español, "I am good" es una respuesta tan correcta como "Yo estoy bueno."

Tengo que reconocer que todo el mundo responde así a la pregunta "How are you," y solamente a nosotros, los "grammarians," nos molesta.  Pero si existe un foro para señalar lo correcto, es éste, ¿no creen?


----------



## charmedboi82

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> Si, pero no es correcto usar "good" para una descripción de una condición de una persona. Si digo "I am good," significa "I am a good person" -- igual que la traducción en español, "Yo soy bueno." Igual que en español, "I am good" es una respuesta tan correcta como "Yo estoy bueno."
> 
> Tengo que reconocer que todo el mundo responde así a la pregunta "How are you," y solamente a nosotros, los "grammarians," nos molesta. Pero si existe un foro para señalar lo correcto, es éste, ¿no creen?



Si, y es por eso que puse lo correcto. Las tres, SI, son correctas aunque no te lo parezca. Casi nunca usaria la oracion 'I'm well" pero si a ti te late, usala.  "I'm (not) feeling well", igual, utulizala si te parece correcta y te da la gana.  No me parece correcta ni la usaria jamas.


----------



## Edwin

En la entrada de Merriam-Webster para ''good'' se encuentra lo siguiente:


> *usage* An old notion that it is wrong to say "I feel good" in reference to health still occasionally appears in print. The origins of this notion, which goes back to the turn of the century, are obscure, but they seem to combine someone's idea that good should be reserved to describe virtue and uncertainty about whether an adverb or an adjective should follow feel. *Today nearly everyone agrees that both good and well can be predicate adjectives after feel. Both are used to express good health, but good may connote good spirits in addition to good health.*


----------



## chica11

En el inglés informal y coloquial, mucha gente respondería a la pregunta ¿Cómo estás?/How are you? con la respuesta, "I'm good" sin embargo, gramáticalmente no es correcto, hay que decir "I'm well."  Si vas a escribir algo formal, como una carta o ensayo, o para tu tarea, usa la palabra well en vez de good.  
También para que sepan, mucha gente angloparlante dice "I'm done" cuando termina algo.  Sin embargo, aprendí de mis padres, que es incorrecto y debería decir  "I am finished".  Como mi padre, solía decirme, "Cakes and cookies are done, people are finished."  

P.D Sé que "Done" no estaba parte de este foro pero solamente la pusé para darles más información sobre inglés.


----------



## charmedboi82

Edwin said:
			
		

> En la entrada de Merriam-Webster para ''good'' se encuentra lo siguiente:



Entonces, segun Merriam-Webster (hace mucho que no leo ese parafito aunque recordaba lo que contenia), no es tan incorrecto usar 'good', verdad? Para mi, es 'well' la opcion mas dudosa en cuanto a cual sea mas ungramatical. De todos, no me suena "I'm well." ni me gusta. No me parece nada gramatical asi que, para mi, 'well' no se puede referir a la salud.

Las cuatro oraciones siguientes tienen sentido y se usan pero no significan lo mismo (entonces, hay opciones que existen):
I'm doing good.
I'm doing well.

I don't feel good.
I don't feel well.


----------



## charmedboi82

chica11 said:
			
		

> En el inglés informal y coloquial, mucha gente respondería a la pregunta ¿Cómo estás?/How are you? con la respuesta, "I'm good" sin embargo, gramáticalmente no es correcto, hay que decir "I'm well." Si vas a escribir algo formal, como una carta o ensayo, o para tu tarea, usa la palabra well en vez de good.
> También para que sepan, mucha gente angloparlante dice "I'm done" cuando termina algo. Sin embargo, aprendí de mis padres, que es incorrecto y debería decir "I am finished". Como mi padre, solía decirme, "Cakes and cookies are done, people are finished."
> 
> P.D Sé que "Done" no estaba parte de este foro pero solamente la pusé para darles más información sobre inglés.



"Cakes y cookies" no pueden ser 'finished' tambien?  Eso me hizo sonreir hasta reirme a carcajadas.  Si, 'people are finished' pero tambien pueden ser 'done'.  Tiene mas sentido usar 'done' en vez de 'finished' asi que 'finished' puede significar que la persona que esta 'finished' no va a tener futuro, exito, ni otra oportunidad en la vida (depende del contexto).

Ademas, regresando al tema, como ya ha colocado Edwin, "I'm good" es opcion gramatical.


----------



## chica11

Supongo que en la vida coloquial si dices, I'm doing good, esta bien es más relajado e informal. La uso cuando estoy con amigos.  Sin embargo si estoy hablando con un/a profesor/a siempre uso la frase, "I'm doing well" porque es más formal y para mucha gente (como mis padres y profesores) es la forma correcta.  

También, decir "you did good" es incorrecto.  Hay que decir "You did well."  Sin embargo, mucha gente dice "you did good" y ahora es una frase que para mi tiene más emoción.  Sí alguién me dice "You did good" viene con más corazón y sentimiento que "You did well."   Sin embargo, como siempre digo, siempre hay que fijarte en con quien hablas.  A veces esta bien usar "I'm good" "You did good" y a veces no.


----------



## Edwin

¿Quién dice que ''I'm good'' no es correcto?  Cierto es correcto decir,  "I'm free from injury or disease.''.  Y si miraras la definición de ''good'' aquí http://www.m-w.com/cgi-bin/dictionary?book=Dictionary&va=good 
podrías ver que una acepción es * free from injury or disease*.


----------



## chica11

Creo que sí se puede decir que cakes and cookies are finished solamente que tecnicamente, a los puristas, no puedes decir que personas estan hechas- People are done.  Sin embargo, la palabra/frase se usa diariamente con toda la gente que en realidad las reglas no importa.  Si dices, "I'm finished with my homework" o "I'm done with my homework" la gente te entendera y los dos suenan igual.


----------



## chica11

Creo que este asunto tiene que ver con el hecho de que los idiomas siempre están cambiando.  Siempre habrán discusiones entre los "descripcionistas" y los "prescripcionistas". Hay que tener reglas para que nos entendamos, sin embargo ¿Si la gente te entiende, si hay comunicación, le importa mucho la gramática?


----------



## Reili

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> good - bueno, buen
> *well - bien*
> 
> Mucha gente usa "good" cuando deben de usar "well." Creo que se colocan en el mismo lugar en la frase. Aquí he unos ejemplos del uso de "well." Espero que te ayuden.
> 
> *How are you? --I'm fine. I'm doing well.* ¿Cómo estás? --Estoy bien.
> *I did very well on my exam. *Califiqué bien en el examen.
> *I'm not feeling very well today. *No me siento muy bien hoy.
> *I like your work on this project. Well done! Good work! *Me gusta tu trabajo en este proyecto. ¡Bien hecho! ¡Buen trabajo!


 
Gracias por la colaboración amigo

Sin embargo encontré que:

Pasarla bien = To have a good time
El bien y el mal = Good and evil
Hacer bien = To do one good

También encontré en un diccionario que:

Estar bien (salud) = to feel well
Estar bien (calidad) = to be good


Gracias, mil gracias, aprendo de todos.


----------



## Reili

Edwin said:
			
		

> ¿Quién dice que ''I'm good'' no es correcto? Cierto es correcto decir, "I'm free from injury or disease.''. Y si miraras la definición de ''good'' aquí http://www.m-w.com/cgi-bin/dictionary?book=Dictionary&va=good
> podrías ver que una acepción es *free from injury or disease*.


 

¿Acaso GOOD será para expresar que después de una caída, accidente, etc. se salió bien librado y que WELL tiene más sentido en cuanto a el bienestar personal con que uno vive casi a diario?


----------



## charmedboi82

Edwin said:
			
		

> ¿Quién dice que ''I'm good'' no es correcto? Cierto es correcto decir, "I'm free from injury or disease.''. Y si miraras la definición de ''good'' aquí http://www.m-w.com/cgi-bin/dictionary?book=Dictionary&va=good
> podrías ver que una acepción es * free from injury or disease*.



Fenixpollo nos dijo que "I'm good" no es correcto.  Me corregio de la caja de cita con.

Reili, como dije, no son intercambiales bueno/good y bien/well. Me parece que el espanol tiene uso mas fijo de estas palabras. Para mi, 'I'm good' y 'I'm well' significan mas o menos lo mismo aunque jamas usaria 'I'm well'. La definicion que puso Edwin nos dice que 'I'm good' es el unico que se usa habitualmente para describir nuestro estado de animo. Dado que 'I'm good' tiene uso mas amplio y me parece gramatical (a diferencia de 'I'm well'), es el que uso y que voy a seguir usando.

chica11, como dije las dos oraciones siguentes son validas aunque no significan lo mismo (asi que cualquier comparicion de ellas debe evitarse).

* I'm doing good. *Significa que lo que estoy haciedo es bueno, me refiero a solamente lo que hago yo. Estoy haciendo un acto bueno. La oracion tiene mas que ver con lo bueno que estoy haciendo que como lo estoy haciendo. Soy algun tipo de angel o Dios nos cumple milagros atraves de mi.

* I'm doing well. *Estoy bien. Me va bien. Esta significa que estoy bien o que hago bien la cosa que estoy haciendo. Se trata del COMO, COMO estoy? COMO lo estoy haciendo?


----------



## Edwin

Reili said:
			
		

> ¿Acaso GOOD será para expresar que después de una caída, accidente, etc. se salió bien librado y que WELL tiene más sentido en cuanto a el bienestar personal con que uno vive casi a diario?




Pues Merrian-Webster dice:

*Today nearly everyone agrees that both good and well can be predicate adjectives after feel. Both are used to express good health, but good may connote good spirits in addition to good health. *


----------



## jess oh seven

muchos de mis estudiantes (que estaban aprendiendo inglés) decían cosas como 

_I think the answer is well _ - incorrecto. hay que decir "i think the answer is good/right".

o cuando los estudiantes hacían bien los deberes y tal, a veces los profesores (que no eran nativos de inglés) les decían "well", porque en español se diría "bien". pero en inglés hay que decir "good" o "well done".

además, muchas veces en español me confundo entre "bien" y "bueno" porque no siempre significan lo mismo que en inglés.


----------



## charmedboi82

jess oh seven said:
			
		

> muchos de mis estudiantes (que estaban aprendiendo inglés) decían cosas como
> 
> _I think the answer is well _ - incorrecto. hay que decir "i think the answer is good/right".
> 
> o cuando los estudiantes hacían bien los deberes y tal, a veces los profesores (que no eran nativos de inglés) les decían "well", porque en español se diría "bien". pero en inglés hay que decir "good" o "well done".
> 
> además, muchas veces en español me confundo entre "bien" y "bueno" porque no siempre significan lo mismo que en inglés.



De acuerdo, sus usos son tan amplios.  No me confundo tanto porque, para mi, es mas facil usar 'bien' y 'bueno' en espanol dado que su uso en espanol me parece mas logical y fijo.


----------



## Christian

You can think of "I feel good!" and "You did good!" and similar as the kind of expressions that excited professional athletes say on TV after a game. It's informal, fun, buoyant English. 

When writing, or giving a speech, or on formal occasions, "I feel well" is more appropriate. 

These choices, in American society (USA), serve to define how the speaker wishes to be received in an egalitarian society.

It is very likely that President Bush would say, when presenting an award to a child in a formal ceremony at the White House, "You did good!" John F. Kerry, a more patrician sensibility, would probably say, "You did well."

A (slight) majority of contemporary Americans prefer the Bush choice. It says, "I am a regular guy".


----------



## charmedboi82

Christian said:
			
		

> You can think of "I feel good!" and "You did good!" and similar as the kind of expressions that excited professional athletes say on TV after a game. It's informal, fun, buoyant English.
> 
> When writing, or giving a speech, or on formal occasions, "I feel well" is more appropriate.
> 
> These choices, in American society (USA), serve to define how the speaker wishes to be received in an egalitarian society.
> 
> It is very likely that President Bush would say, when presenting an award to a child in a formal ceremony at the White House, "You did good!" John F. Kerry, a more patrician sensibility, would probably say, "You did well."
> 
> A (slight) majority of contemporary Americans prefer the Bush choice. It says, "I am a regular guy".



I suppose it depends on what you truly wish to say.  Personally, I'd be more likely to think someone that says 'I feel well' is low-class or fake than someone who says the other choice.  Regardless of what others have said and continue to say, 'I feel well' cannot mean that 'I feel healthy to me'.

I suppose that it's all relative and a matter of opinion.  Ultimately, most things are.


----------



## chica11

Actually, "I feel well" is more of the standard uppity English than "I feel good".  Although I think that now both are accepted.  Maybe, a long time ago when someone asked "how do you feel?"  "how are you?" they were really referring to someone's health.  After all it was different back then.  Now, saying "I feel good" to me encompasses more than "I feel well", because you are not just talking about your physical health.  

As for " I did good" and " I did well" I agree with Christian.  

Still, the thing about the way English is used, is that most people (including myself) in our everyday speech, are probably speaking "incorrect" English.  But, when enough of us speak "incorrectly" (to those that govern the language) and for a long enough time, then it becomes correct and it becomes the norm.


----------



## isaaccp

charmedboi82 said:


> I suppose it depends on what you truly wish to say.  Personally, I'd be more likely to think someone that says 'I feel well' is low-class or fake than someone who says the other choice.  Regardless of what others have said and continue to say, 'I feel well' cannot mean that 'I feel healthy to me'.
> 
> I suppose that it's all relative and a matter of opinion.  Ultimately, most things are.



I know this is an old thread, but people keep revisiting it so ...

I think (maybe I am mistaken) that your main problem with 'I feel well' is that 'well' is an adverb and using it after a linking verb such as feel is not a proper use, but you are probably missing the fact that well is not just an adverb, but also an adjective, which, according to WordReference itself means:
3 	well
in good health especially after having suffered illness or injury; "appears to be entirely well"; "the wound is nearly well"; "a well man"; "I think I'm well; at least I feel well"

So 'I feel well' is correct, but 'well' is not working as an adverb there, but as an adjective meaning 'in good health'


----------



## dvdmrn

Grammar girl on this topic http://grammar.quickanddirtytips.com/good-versus-well.aspx


----------



## FromPA

charmedboi82 said:


> Para mi, es 'well' la opcion mas dudosa en cuanto a cual sea mas ungramatical. De todos, no me suena "I'm well." ni me gusta. No me parece nada gramatical asi que, para mi, 'well' no se puede referir a la salud.



Everyone is entitled to their own opinion about what sounds good to them, but for the benefit of the non-natives who are trying to learn English grammar, I would recommend that you ignore this post.


----------



## splurge

Y aquí:
How was the class? / how did the class go?
The class went good? ??
The class was ok?
The class went well?
The class was well??

Regards


----------

